# Landcon 2006 (May 5,6,7)



## gt102 (3 May 2006)

So, who all in southern ontario is attending?

Should be an interesting time!


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (3 May 2006)

I would be going BUTY i have a range/gas hut weekend with reserves.


----------



## gt102 (4 May 2006)

Anyone?...

19 corps.. yet 1 person from the forum  :

editossible error in the corps numbers. I have heard numbers ranging from 10 - 20 so far. 15 and 19 are the most common I have heard.


----------



## gt102 (7 May 2006)

Landcon, the one stop trip for both frost bite AND sunburn!

Save the two mentioned items above I had a GREEAAAT weekend. Turns out there was 21 different corps all together. 

Anyone from the forums go?

Zulu for the win  

Edit: Can a mod/admin/staff member change the title to _'Landcon 2006 (May 5, 6, 7)'_

Thank, 
Crowe


----------



## GuNnEr@2853 (15 May 2006)

What is Landcon?


----------



## S.Stewart (17 May 2006)

Yeah I must say, I had some great crazy times at Landcon over the years when I was in cadets, and some pretty crazy stories to go with it...and I am sure anyone who is from WOA and knows me from back in the day, can tell you some...lol.

I dont know, but there is something about the cadets from WOA, we seem to attract the trouble makers, and the unusual...no idea why, my favorite Landcon memory, was having the cadets canoe in like november with snow on the ground, however thought of that was just so smart, cause soaking we cadets, when we are already checking them for frostbite in the first place was just oh so fun...lol...oh well it made for good memories and interesting stories.


----------



## david124124 (23 May 2006)

Landcon this year, was fun,I guess,  If anyone remembers me , I tought Orienteering for the green/red stars
for Saturday with c/WO. Myers and Sunday with c/Mcpl.Jackson.


It was alright except I walked at Least 10 Km's in boots 3 sizes too small, but I didn't complain.


----------



## GuNnEr@2853 (23 May 2006)

once again what is landcon?


----------



## gt102 (23 May 2006)

CaDeT_MaStErBoMbAdIeR@2853 said:
			
		

> once again what is landcon?



Whoops, seems as if your last question slipped through the crack!

Landcon is simply a gathering of land element cadet corps from southern Ontario for a weekend of training and fun. This past Landcon there was Abseiling, Shooting (Daisy), Orientation, Dragon Boats, Canoes, and more.

Answer enough?


----------



## GuNnEr@2853 (25 May 2006)

> Answer enough?


 Yeah, I think so


----------

